# Love N Dish....863 Error = New 722 for Me :)



## Jason_AB (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok bought a WD passport 400 GB external HD, found out that I needed an external HD with a power supply, so returned it and got the 640 My Book.

Hooked it up and got the old 863 Feature Not Supported Info Screen. As I tried all kinds of crap with tech support....uuuggghhhh, I jumped on and started some research and found that all i needed to do was hook up to my pc and format the external HD, did it and it took off like a pro.

I then proceeded to inform the tech support folks how to fix the issue next time so they new, the tech support lady completely ignored my resolution and proceeded to tell me her Eng Support Group suggested sending me a new 722, I said aaahhhh, sure thing send it out!

I am shocked that something this simple is not communicated to the tech support group @ Dish. Man a damn email to all their tech support folks would get it taken care of....ohh well a new 722 for me. hhhhhmmmmm I have a 622 upstairs also...mmmmmmmuuuuuuhhhhhaaaaaaaa!


----------



## billhuston (Aug 1, 2009)

Jason_AB said:


> all i needed to do was hook up to my pc and format the external HD, did it and it took off like a pro.


I am having the same issue. Won't formatting the HD delete everything I transferred to it?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

billhuston said:


> I am having the same issue. Won't formatting the HD delete everything I transferred to it?


:welcome_s and yes.
Call Dish and have them re-authorize your drive. There' s no reason to reformat the drive on a PC.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm having the same "This feature is currently not supported 863" error.

I've spoken to two Dish tech support reps (over the last month) about the problem, and they tell me that "the issue is being worked on".

Is anyone aware that this is actually something that Dish sees as a software issue, or am I perhaps being blown off?

As a previous poster noted, maybe I need reauthorization of the drive on my local 722. If so, I'm wondering how I get Dish to do this?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

drmckenzie said:


> As a previous poster noted, maybe I need reauthorization of the drive on my local 722. If so, I'm wondering how I get Dish to do this?


You might try calling them and asking them to do it.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

I already called them twice. Both CSRs didn't know about "reauthorization" and say my DVR is already listed as authorized.


----------



## Jason_AB (Aug 10, 2007)

as soon as i hooked mine up to my pc and formatted the drive it worked flawlessly with the 622.....i should be getting my new 722 next week. i will update you if i can hook my external HD to it so i can then transfer the movies from the the old 622 to the new 722 via my external drive.

I asm worried the 722 will want to format my external drive when i hook it up.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jason_AB said:


> as soon as i hooked mine up to my pc and formatted the drive it worked flawlessly with the 622.....i should be getting my new 722 next week. i will update you if i can hook my external HD to it so i can then transfer the movies from the the old 622 to the new 722 via my external drive.
> 
> I asm worried the 722 will want to format my external drive when i hook it up.


Just make sure the Household Key gets updated in the 722 before you hook up the drive.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

drmckenzie said:


> I already called them twice. Both CSRs didn't know about "reauthorization" and say my DVR is already listed as authorized.


Ask for Tech Support. They certainly know how to do it.


----------



## billhuston (Aug 1, 2009)

That is classic. 

Yesterday, I called Dish to get help with the HDD issue. The CSR was very difficult to understand, clueless, and of no help. Today, I get a call for an automated survey. Not surprisingly my scores were low and it did not meet Dish's standards for customer satisfaction. So, I am transferred to a Customer Experience agent. The problem is that upon transfer there is a message that it is a non-working number!


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

I managed to get a tech who knew how to reauthorize my 722's external drive, however that didn't fix the problem. I'm still getting the 863 message saying "This feature is currently not supported".

The tech says that the issue is being worked on, so I have to assume that this problem is somehow related to the last software rollout.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Just to share an interesting experience I recently had that MIGHT add to
the discussion here. 
I have two VIP receivers, 722 & 622. I have external HDs on each and move
them back and forth from time to time.
The 722 has FW#618 and the 622 has the new FW#621.
I connected a brand new WD Essential 750GB external HD to the 622 with the
anticipation of the "will be formated" msg. 
Nope, I got the "this feature not supported" while all my existing EHDs work
fine on my 622. So I move it to my 722 and it formats as expected.
I move it back to my 622 and it works great. 
Something not quite right with the latest FW.


----------

